# pc komponenten



## Homer79 (14 April 2010)

ein bekannter von mir möchte sich einen pc zum spielen zusammenstellen.
er benötigt mainboard+cpu, arbeitsspeicher und grafikkarte.
es sollte sich so im bereich zwischen 450 und 500 € handeln...
kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? oder mich beraten


----------



## jabba (14 April 2010)

Also für 450-500€ kriegst du schon mal die Grafikkarte 

Hab mich aus den Spielsachen immer rausgehalten weil die mehr Power brauchen als ein CAD-Platz oder Server. Aber mit dem Geld kriegst du die Powerspiele nicht ausreichend ans laufen.

Komponenten kannst du mal hier aus den Rechner rausziehen.


----------



## Perfektionist (14 April 2010)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ... einen pc zum spielen ...


Tja, da ich ähnlich jung wie jabba bin: wenn damit ein "Gamer-PC" gemeint ist, da weiss ich auch nicht, wo es die Komponenten noch billiger gibt, als das komplette Gerät. Für mich ist bereits ein Nettop mit Atom ein Spiel-PC. Wenn ich Hardware brauch (Komponenten) dann schau ich gerne mal bei www.comtech.de rein (der Anbieter hat allerdings bei mir einen nicht abstreitbaren Heimvorteil).


----------



## Homer79 (14 April 2010)

mh...wahrscheinlich bin ich im thema rechenleistung zurückgeblieben...


----------



## mola (27 April 2010)

_das ist wirklich_ außerordentlich schwierig 500 € isr recht enig


----------



## M4RKU5 (27 April 2010)

Kauf dir lieber einen komplett PC wenn du nur 500€ zur Verfügung hast.
Da kommst du eh immer billiger weg als wenn du dir ihn selbst zusammen bastelst.


----------



## KingPin (29 April 2010)

Hallo,

fuer 500€ bekommst du als komplett PC nur einen Office Rechner, auf dem Solitär läuft und vielleicht 5J alte Games.

Einen ca 2-3J alten PC aufzurüsten kostet um die 500€, fuer einen neuen musst du ab 1000€ rechnen.
Vorrausgesetzt du willst aktuelle Games spielen.

Ca. so:
Mainboard: 200€
Graka 250€
Festplatte 100€
DVD Laufwerk: 50€
Prozessor 200€
RAM 200€
Gehäuse 100€
Netzteil 100€

Zum spielen ist eine Konsole ganz klar günstiger, die bleibt mehrere Jahre aktuell, ein PC ist nach 1-2J veraltet


----------



## Verpolt (29 April 2010)

Hallo,

Hier mal eine Auswahlhilfe


----------



## M4RKU5 (29 April 2010)

KingPin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fuer 500€ bekommst du als komplett PC nur einen Office Rechner, auf dem Solitär läuft und vielleicht 5J alte Games.
> 
> Einen ca 2-3J alten PC aufzurüsten kostet um die 500€, fuer einen neuen musst du ab 1000€ rechnen.
> Vorrausgesetzt du willst aktuelle Games spielen.


 
:-? NÖ.
Wie verpolt zeigt gibts auch schon für weniger als 1000€ Rechner auf denen du neuere Spiele zocken kannst.


----------



## S5-Bastler (29 April 2010)

Die preiswerteste Lösung ist einfach immer 5 Jahre alte Spiele zu spielen
Das hat einge Vorteile 
Mann bekommt gleich alle Updates,
Die Spiele bekommt man bei eBay für einen €
und die nötige Hardware ist auch nicht teurer.

Die jetzt aktuellen Spiele spielt man dann halt erst in 5 Jahren


----------



## Cerberus (29 April 2010)

S5-Bastler schrieb:


> Die preiswerteste Lösung ist einfach immer 5 Jahre alte Spiele zu spielen
> Das hat einge Vorteile
> Mann bekommt gleich alle Updates,
> Die Spiele bekommt man bei eBay für einen €
> ...


 
Scherzkeks!!


----------



## Waelder (29 April 2010)

Schau mal unter : www.mindfactory.de
die sind immer recht günstig aber service ?

Mein günstiger und *SUPERLEISER* PC mit W7 Prof hat mich ca 1300€ gekostet, Ärger nicht mit eingerechnet.....

Wen´s interessiert :

Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4
Intel Core i7 860 BOX, Quad Core, 2.80 GHz
Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C8, 2x2GB, DDR3-1600
Prolimatech Mega Shadow/be quiet! - Black & White Edtion
Prolimatech Mega Shadow
be quiet! SilentWings USC 120mm, PCGH-Edition, weiss
Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 32bit
Western Digital Caviar Green, 64MB, 1TB, SATA-II    2x
Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X 1GB
Lite-On iHAS424-32, DVD Writer
be quiet! Straight Power E7-700W 80plus Bronze
Lancool K62 Midi-Tower
Scythe Kaze Server Fancontroller

Aber nicht bei Mindfactory gekauft


----------



## Homer79 (29 April 2010)

danke für die tips...

war ja auch nicht für mich...
wenn ich mal spiele, dann auch eher alte spiele...deswegen weiss ich nicht, was so aktuell gebraucht wird...
mir hat schon immer ein normaler rechner gereicht


----------

